# Frage zu Servlets



## apparat (16. Aug 2005)

Ich habe bisher noch nicht viel über Servlets gehört und habe nun eine Frage:

Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben was alle relevanten dateien und ausführbare programme etc. auf nem server enthält.

dann möchte ich einen client schreiben der auf diesen server drauf zugeift. nun kommen ja immer änderungen am programm vor, also zb visuelle umgestaltung. da ich nun nicht bei jedem rechner diese neue client version raufspielen will die die anbindung zum server hat sondern nur eine einzige die sich alles andere vom server holt, wollte ich fragen mit welcher technik man das realisiert?

also mit servlets? und wenn ka wie?

html code kann man ja ausgeben aber ich will dem client halt das gui übermitteln und sowas alles.


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Aug 2005)

du meinst wahrscheinlich webstart?

servlets ham damit ja wenig zu tun, laufen meistens im html-produzieren-user-schaut-in-den-webbrowser Modus


----------



## apparat (17. Aug 2005)

ja na dann wahrscheinlich webstart. also kein browser sondern eine richtige applikation.


----------



## apparat (17. Aug 2005)

so ich glaub ich hab. man realisiert das mit rmi, richtig?

damit kann ich ja sämtliche klassen also alles vom server laden.


----------



## byte (17. Aug 2005)

rmi is ne middleware für verteilte (objekt-) systeme.

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du die vorteile eines thin clients (a la webbrowser), aber willst trotzdem nich auf ne individuelle grafische benutzeroberfläche verzichten? riecht für mich stark nach applets...


----------



## apparat (18. Aug 2005)

also ich machs nochmal neu zum verstehen.

ich will ein verwaltungsprogramm schreiben. die apllikation geift auf einen server zu wo die datenbank liegt. diese appilkation ist also ein client. jedoch soll ja die applikation weiter entwickelt werden. wenn jedoch mehrere leute diese applikation/client kriegen wird das blöd weil die leute sich nicht jedesmal alles neu raufladen sollen. also will ich ihnen alles was die applikation betrifft über dem server geben. also die änderungen die eigentlich der client hat die werden auf dem server geladen.

sprich der client verbindet sich mit dem server und ruft die eigentlichen klassen und gesamten quellcode vom server runter. so kann ich änderungen vornehmen und der client-nutzer muss nicht jeden tag ne neue version raufspielen.

alle klarheiten beseitigt?


----------

